# Is it possible to buy an iPhone without a plan?



## changomarcelo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, I'd like to buy an iphone, but I don't want to buy a phone plan. I'm not interested in that because I'm from Argentina. So I'd like to know if that's possible.

It doesn't matter if I can't not use it as a phone. I just want to know if I can still use it's wi-fi, ipod and camera features.

Thanks!


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 7, 2008)

I hear that you have to activate it once to use the iPod, etc, but you can cancel immediately. 

http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/26/iphone-aint-even-an-ipod-without-service/
http://alexking.org/blog/2007/07/02/iphone-without-service


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 8, 2008)

(cough) jailbreak (cough)


----------



## pds (Mar 8, 2008)

You can surely buy it, but to use it you would have to break the rules by activating and canceling or jail-breaking it. But note that the links above were posted before the appearance of the iPod Touch.

Since the only usable part of the phone that is different from the Touch is the camera, is the camera worth it to you?

It's an OKish camera, it's nothing to break the piggy-bank for. If you're not going to use it as a phone, go with the Touch. More memory, all the app store goodies... and when the voip app appears, there's a neat hack to put a mic on the dock connector.

Pero se puede lograr que funcione con cualquier telecom con sistemas tanto commerciales como open-source


----------

